# A B C things you don't  care for



## Sassycakes (Jun 7, 2022)

A -Asparagus    


*B*


----------



## officerripley (Jun 7, 2022)

B - Bookkeeping

*C*


----------



## Bella (Jun 8, 2022)

Cilantro

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2022)

D ~ Deadlines

E


----------



## officerripley (Jun 8, 2022)

E - Exercise

*F*


----------



## Bella (Jun 8, 2022)

F - Fungus, lol.

*G*


----------



## officerripley (Jun 8, 2022)

G - Gravy

*H*


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 8, 2022)

*Heights

I*


----------



## officerripley (Jun 8, 2022)

I - Iceberg lettuce

*J*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 8, 2022)

*J*ack Cheese

*K*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2022)

Killer Bees

L


----------



## officerripley (Jun 8, 2022)

L - Laundry

*M*


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 8, 2022)

Menthol

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2022)

N ~  Noise

O


----------



## tinytn (Jun 9, 2022)

*O*pera singing

*P*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2022)

pea soup

q


----------



## officerripley (Jun 9, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2022)

Q Fever

R


----------



## officerripley (Jun 9, 2022)

*R* - Rhubarb

*S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2022)

sardines

t


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2022)

T  ~  Toll Roads

U


----------



## tinytn (Jun 10, 2022)

*U*nicorns

*V*


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 10, 2022)

Vipers

W


----------



## officerripley (Jun 10, 2022)

*W* - watermelon

*X*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2022)

X-rays

Y


----------



## officerripley (Jun 12, 2022)

*Y *- Yesterday

*Z*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 12, 2022)

Z- Zip Guns

A


----------



## officerripley (Jun 12, 2022)

*A* - August

*B*


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 12, 2022)

*Backache

C*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2022)

C - Cicada

D


----------



## officerripley (Jun 13, 2022)

*D* - Dreams

*E*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2022)

Ebola

F


----------



## tinytn (Jun 13, 2022)

*F*atty foods

G


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 13, 2022)

*Garden Weeds

H*


----------



## officerripley (Jun 13, 2022)

*H* - Hope

*I*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 13, 2022)

Idiots


J


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2022)

J ~  Jabber

K


----------



## officerripley (Jun 14, 2022)

*K* - Knee socks

*L*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2022)

L ~  Long Lines

M


----------



## officerripley (Jun 15, 2022)

*M* - Macaroon cookies

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2022)

N - Negativity

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2022)

O  ~  Obesity

P


----------



## officerripley (Jul 12, 2022)

Physicality


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2022)

Q   ~   Quakes

R


----------



## officerripley (Jul 16, 2022)

Ruins


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 16, 2022)

Scary Santas

T


----------



## Bella (Jul 16, 2022)

Tarantulas

U


----------



## officerripley (Jul 16, 2022)

(the) Unknown


----------



## Bella (Jul 17, 2022)

Vampires

W


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 17, 2022)

Wires hanging all over the walls.

X


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2022)

Xylophone concerts at the mall.

Y


----------



## officerripley (Jul 25, 2022)

Yesterday.

*Z*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2022)

Z -  Zip Line

A


----------



## officerripley (Jul 25, 2022)

A - Artichokes

*B*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 25, 2022)

Beets 

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2022)

C -  Cigars

D


----------



## tinytn (Jul 25, 2022)

Dark clouds

E


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2022)

Extra Gravy

F


----------



## officerripley (Jul 25, 2022)

F - Fighting

*G*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 25, 2022)

*G*rowling dogs

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2022)

H -  Health Problems

I


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2022)

*Instant Coffee

J*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 26, 2022)

Jujube's (candy)

K


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 27, 2022)

*Kale

L*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2022)

*Licorice

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2022)

M -  Masks

N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2022)

N -  Neglected animals

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2022)

opposite of summer

p


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2022)

P -  Poxvirus

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

qualms

r


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2022)

Road  Rage

S


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Spitting

T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2022)

*Tobacco Chewing

U*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 9, 2022)

Undercooked food..

V


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2022)

Violent  thunderstorms

W


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2022)

Weddings held at far-off, expensive destinations

X/Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2022)

Xrays 

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2022)

Yard  Sales

Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 18, 2022)

zero things

a


----------

